# Thumb sticks



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Came across these by a guy called martin shaw in another forum.Iwas impressed by the workmanship and thought well worthwhile showing them here

Just shows what can be done.looks like buffalo horn thumbpieces but not sure what the wren/hedgehog and mouse are carved from


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

hoping to get round to making interchangable thumbstick toppers soon.Its that dam decorating /putting up new light fixtures tidying garden etc/etc /etc it goes on and on and i keep glancing to the workshop?

its the time of year 1st its spring time so need to go on a diet then its spring cleaning then after the cleaning decided it need freshing up then after that we need new furniture ? nothing wrong with the old stuff why do woman go throught these dam phases, just dont let them catch you saying it if you want to live in misery

Dam it all time for a wee dram


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Very nice looking -- I like the wren detail!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks for sharing cobalt. Mr Shaw does nice work and has a good imagination .


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Awesome detail on all the pieces.

I hope to get 1/2 that good someday.

Looks possibly like an oil or stain finish? Does lime take stain or oil well?


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I havnt tried to stain any yet ,i assume it would be ideal .

Generally i paint them

I have just sent away for some fine burrs just to try to get more detail myself. The detail and the movement of the creatures are very good and imediatly tells you what is being achieved ,very life like

A lot of material would have had to be cut away to get that look but its all the better for it

Also the angle he has placed them in give action and the simple finish on them enhances it

I am taken by the wren and will and that to the list of things to do.

Its the UKs smallest bird and by the looks of it its life size.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Came across a old stickmakers saying that a new stick should be oiled

"Every day for a week

Once a week for a month

Every month for a year

And once a year for life"


----------

